# Hair Bow



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, I didn't know what else to title this other than simply "Hair Bow."
I got bored and crocheted this (sup-ah easy and doesn't take no time)
using left over yarn and when it was done I stuck it on Poobie for her
to model, so cute! 

In our hometown football team's colors...Poobie's got Spirit!

attaching a picture of the back of it also. :tongue:


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

And you just learned to crochet? You're good!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

maddiek said:


> And you just learned to crochet? You're good!


I officially learned how to crochet in December and picked it up
rapidly, my current project is a single crochet newborn baby sweater 
tee and it's turning out well so far! 

I owe a big thanks to my book "Single Crochet for Beginners" I 
purchased off of amazon.com, it really is great!

:focus:

Thanks guys!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh now that is cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

IPP said:


> Oh now that is cute!


TY!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How gorgeous, she is soooo stylish. I saw a kind of snood on another thread which was crocheted. It didn't cover the ears completely but kinda held the ears back. Will see if I can find the thread, it looked really cute on a crested.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1341467&cl=11456385&src=y7lifestyle&ch=

It's a story about chinese crested's - about quarter to half way through they show the snood fairly close up. Looks fab on this dog and I reckon would look great on the T dog especially when his ears get long LOL.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks! LOL, I've never seen a snood before, pretty neat!


----------

